# four stroke oil change



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone have a trick/tip for draining the oil without making a mess?????:banghead

THANKS!


----------



## Capt.Ernie (Mar 4, 2008)

I dont have a clue. :banghead:banghead:banghead:usaflag


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

year make model??


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

a dipstick pump ??

http://www.boatersworld.com/product/367400017.htm


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

I have a 115 and there is a small tube attached that just barely sticks out of the housing. I tape a piece of plastic 8"x 24" to the motor and down over the foot into an oil pan, remove plug and let it run into pan. Never had a mess yet other than a little oil on the socket wrench!! Just depends on quickness and coordination:banghead which I lack! Now removing the oil filter just sucks as far as getting oil on the engine. Once again strategically place good absorbant rags around and under the filter, spend alot of time getting them in there. You are still going to spill oil from the filter down into your motor where it is nearly impossible to clean up. Glad that these things are easy to work on. I grew up with many 2 cyclye outboards and man I love these yamaha 4 strokes! Take care of your motor and it will take care of you:clap Good luck. :usaflag:usaflag Steve :usaflag


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (7/12/2008)*year make model??


Yammie 90F (as stated in the title!). 2006.

:letsparty


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

all i see is 4 stroke oil change

SORRY


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

So, what kind of oil do you use on the 4c Yamaha??????

I have a 115hp and the 100 hour thing is coming up soon..... The shop wants nearly $6. /qt. for the Yamaha stuff........ Any substitutes?????

TIA


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

I just changed the oil in my Honda 130. Manual calls for basic 10w30. That's all I use. The engine has little v spouts under theoil drain and filter threads. Spillage is not too bad as long as you tilt the engine up when you change the filter. Its hard to believe the manual calls for 6.9 qts. when changing oil and filter.

I hear the yamahas are a pain in the a$$.


----------



## welder (Oct 19, 2007)

If your motor is still under warentee I would stay with Yamaha's oil.

#2 I'm sure that in there OWNERS MANUAL it says what is compatable.

#3 Remember graity works , you can raise and tilt the motor to get started and remove the oil filter, Piece of cake.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

We stick with Yamalube. We buyby thegallonsfrom the barrel at Sunrise Marine =cheaper than thosequart containers.

To extract the oil, we use those hand pumps from BW. It's simple with those - takes about 15 minutesforeachour 150s.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

It's a four cycle and any "good 10w30" will work. That is what the yamaha dealer told me. Also there is an omc filter that Walmart sells for 1/3rd the price of the yamaha. I was reluctant to use it the 1st oil change but used one on the second, works fine. I think changing oil was a breeze! Good luck!


----------

